# What do you go by?



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

What do you go by day to day? I know our screen names are mostly for our dogs, but what's YOUR name?

I go by OZ


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I go by Paul Nice to meet you Oz


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm Shana... sounds like Shay-nuh


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Drew / Andrew


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Shyla........


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Matthew ..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I was born with the name Trevor, so ima run with that.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> I was born with the name Trevor, so ima run with that.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I GO BY TRAPBOI DAT'S MY RAP NAME!!! EVERYBODY KNOW ME BY THAT!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yo Momma!!

No really my daughter calls me that..LMAO

Or you can call me..

*Whitney*


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Todd......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

already i see ya trap boy! i dont use my real name either cuz its already given too much info haha. for you folks that don't even go 5 over, go ahead and state your real name lol

jk yall

this way i can put a face with a name... or a dog with your name LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lisa ........


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

candace...mom...mommy...candyass...dacey (DAY-C) most famous....'HEY YOU!!' LOL!
nice to meet all of ya'll....by your names....


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

at work im lovingly known as Stick, Stalk or The Incredible Stalk (i'm about 6'5 and 175lbs)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's funny to see gender, sometimes you swear so and so is a chick then you learn they are a soft hearted guy! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It's funny to see gender, sometimes you swear so and so is a chick then you learn they are a soft hearted guy! lol


I'm glad it was you that said that, cuz someone else might have opened up a new can of worms lol


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

:rofl: haha you said softhearted....i wonder if im the sensitive guy yer talkin about


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wait...who we talking about being a chick? ...
and i feel ya, i'm always getting ppl confused...hell, i'm confused most of the time ....LMAO!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

I go by Krissy 

hehe


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

My name is Cassie some people say it like Casey but I assure that is not correct and for any of you wondering my real name is not really Cassandra! Sorry, wanted to clear everything up in one post! LOL I have lots of problem with the way people pronounce my name as I'm sure you can tell.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> :rofl: haha you said softhearted....i wonder if im the sensitive guy yer talkin about


Your one of them  lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm Megan


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> :rofl: haha you said softhearted....i wonder if im the sensitive guy yer talkin about


You have the same name as my boyf... he tries to act all hard but he's really sweet. I call him "bunnie" haha he gets embarrassed. I make sure to say "I love you bunnie rabbit!" really loud when I'm at his work.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

I go by c-razzle dawg lmao... naw i'm chris


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

My name is Derrick, and Im sure by my screen name MOST(ALL) of you think Im a chick. Hate to burst your bubble, Im not. The funny thing is, if you met me you would not think of me as soft hearted. But when it comes to pits, what can I say. Nice to put a name to a... well, name. Lol


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

Rach or Rachel here... at work they call me Sheena, almost warrior princess... no joke either  
(middle name is sheena, moms got it off "Sheena, queen of the jungle) lol...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm Betty, just like it says in the signature. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> My name is Derrick, and Im sure by my screen name MOST(ALL) of you think Im a chick. Hate to burst your bubble, Im not. The funny thing is, if you met me you would not think of me as soft hearted. But when it comes to pits, what can I say. Nice to put a name to a... well, name. Lol


Ok ya tricked me.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy crap okay two people on here i totally thought were females, and are suddenly males. 
holy moly!!!

MY NAME IS MEGAN. whoop whoooooooooooooooop


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello other Megan.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

my name is rick


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

My friend's call me Marty... so thats all you need to know


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> My friend's call me Marty... so thats all you need to know


very creative lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Smokey_joe I thought you were a man (somkey_joe just sounded like a male) and forpitsandgiggles you were one on my softhearted guy list! lol


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

razors_edge......................


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO dang that didn't take long, did you miss us! I am sorry you got banned again, you were a funny guy!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I go by buz, dad, or you [email protected] f#cker.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My name is Sharon.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hello other Megan.


Hi other Megan! We're cool Megan's here, the beeest....

i knew smokey_joe was a girl!!!! but forpits&giggles... i cant say i thought you were male O_O lolol. SORRY!! we shoulda had this thread earlier!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, yeah... :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i be that guy they call tony


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I go by buz, dad, or you [email protected] f#cker.


Way funny. I am A-hole around my house, well when I don't do what the boss tells me anyways LOL:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We need a gender symbol under our s/n I saw that on another forum once.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


>


great... now you get to make us ALL tags!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

people either call me wayne, wheezie or wheezie wayne


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool me too!LOL:hammer:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

wheezie said:


> people either call me wayne, wheezie or wheezie wayne


But can you flow?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Cool me too!LOL:hammer:


I like how you tried to get rid of all the pink, but you can still see it coming through. Lol :hammer::roll:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK got to keep up with the flow...


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

I want one! PLEASE!!! 

Jessica


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> But can you flow?


weezy's new material is garbage.. look up some ZRo and Trae.. that's REAL south music right there


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You talkin bout the Carter III? No freakin way! And every other song he is on. Lil wayne and Plies are my favorites.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


>


Just noticed you are from Tacoma... Everett here. Nice to see another PacNWesterner here


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My name is Carrie.

A friend of mine nicknamed me Carriana ( pronounced care-ee-on-uh, as in "*carry on a* conversation") in high school, thinking it would annoy me, but it stuck, hence the screen name.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

im gypsie but call me either gyps (sounds like chips) or smiles, i love to smile and so alot of people just call me smiles


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

<<<<Holly!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

my names joe
but i go by solo<<
name given to me by my football coach


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha mine is in my siggy, lol ANd most people just call me that, when I was growing up I went by my first and middle name but cut it to just my first after I married my first ex hubby, lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so i would be at least the third Meghann (said the same as megan  ) 
got ya'll beat on wierd spelling though  most people refer to me as meghann, my sis and husband will sometimes refer to me as meg, but when talking to me its meghann.
most of my friends just call me kiddo, old nickname that kinda stuck since i look years younger than i really am.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I like how you tried to get rid of all the pink, but you can still see it coming through. Lol :hammer::roll:


I did try I missed the border once and my whole screen was black so I didn't try anymore LOL :hammer::rofl::hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

<<<<< Tye Leigh, but everyone now calss me Tye. And noone ever splet it right or said it right when Iwas a kid growing up, so talk about being tortured as a kid for your name, lol


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

bahaha :rofl: i loved all the name tags...especially the black one with a little bit of pink...classic! i was bored at work when i made that name tag..ha. :hammer:



Carriana said:


> Just noticed you are from Tacoma... Everett here. Nice to see another PacNWesterner here


Well hello my fellow PACNWter! Haven't seen much people from the pacnw on here..couple people from Oregon but thats it.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

mine is simple its Laura and I go by Laura. Now i was created when spelling my sons name Daymian.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

My name is Samuel but go by Sammy


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well since there are a lot of Megan's my nick name is Mego!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tator salad or Buck Naked. but when Im here Im Dave


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is your son called tator tot?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

why yes... yes he is


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats funny I love Ron White....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Ron WHite is my FAVE, he is freakin hilarious.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah Ron White is awesome.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i drink like ron white. you can't fix stupid is hillarious


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Lola Lusty Thighs Here....LMAO


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Angel aka RevAngel


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> wait...who we talking about being a chick? ...
> and i feel ya, i'm always getting ppl confused...hell, i'm confused most of the time ....LMAO!


Everyone should put their first name in their signature so we will know. 

I am Michael or Mike


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Lola Lusty Thighs Here....LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


>


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Way too funny


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Way too funny


She could at least send us pictures in a PM you know? :rofl:


----------



## Schmitty (Jul 20, 2009)

i go by casey or schmitty depends on what you want to call me i guess


----------



## HARTinTN (Jul 22, 2009)

At work I'm The Bean Counter or the Money B**ch, LOL. In real life I'm Ronni, short for Veronica. Mom went into labor reading Archie comics, ugh!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey lisa you mean this thread??!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> weezy's new material is garbage.. look up some ZRo and Trae.. that's REAL south music right there


oh, i love zro, try to find some c-loc to ...he's awsome, a friend of ours..from right here in BR.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

redog said:


> Tator salad or Buck Naked. but when Im here Im Dave


AH I LOVE IT! just like you can't fix stupid ....hehe...uh?! 
LMAO!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. I wanna play this one too... I been missing these quirky threads... Like it says in my siggy... most people call me BeaBea (or B.B.), but I've also been called Belle, Beth, Bev (my government name is Beverly..yuck I hate my name). I made a joke a while back when somebody asked me why I go by the name B.B. I told them it's because I'm a Bad B!tch, lol! So, that's been a running joke for some time now with me and friends of mine. But, I'm really a good-hearted, give you my all kinda person who will love and be there for somebody till they cross me, then I drop em like a hot potato!!


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm Xavier but thats what they call my dad ... so i go by -  Xavi :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im Shantel.  People call me...*big breath* Shan, Shanny, Tell, Tellie, Shantellie, Shorty (Im not short at all), Shanatella anddd...Rat Dog.  I pretty much respond to anything...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im Shantel.  People call me...*big breath* Shan, Shanny, Tell, Tellie, Shantellie, Shorty (Im not short at all), Shanatella anddd...Rat Dog.  I pretty much respond to anything...


what about shanaynay... we already have one of those but just curious is youre dowm with that name lol


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

my name is tye


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I go by "Honey" or "Mommy" or "Hey nurse!" around the house or at work, if you r extended family then it is "ooh shit!"


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

My name's Eric. Friends/family call me Eric! So, feel free to call me Eric


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> what about shanaynay... we already have one of those but just curious is youre dowm with that name lol


Why yes, actually...I get called ShaNayNay too...AND Shaniqua. Lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I go by Jon, N***a Jon(my friends are all mouthy), and Daddy. Oh, and Moose by my exwife... Give you three guesses as to why.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I'm Tahirih (ta-HAIR-rah). Hirihat is my name backwards, which has helped people in my family learn how to spell my name when they marry in or are young, so Hirihat (HI-rye-hat) is a family nickname. I am Aunt Rare-rah or Hair-rah to my nieces and nephews. My lifelong best friend calls me Tahiti most of the time and my husband calls me Empress of all She Surveys! LMAO!!


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Jay thats me


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Call me Ishmael or just trisha for short lol



please excuse the lame moby dick humor lol


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Call me Ishmael or just trisha for short lol
> 
> please excuse the lame moby dick humor lol


There is no better humor than the stuff that makes you giggle! I think it's cute!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I go by Livy :cheers:


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

My names Victor my fam calls me Darrell (my middle) and friends at work and school call me Vick(not to get confused but i was first string quarter from middle to highschool)


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Tony...short for Antonio


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

For those who didn't know...Rebecca


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Brad but everyone calls me Country


----------

